# fox



## dtphh55 (Dec 13, 2012)

what are some ways to catch fox and coyotes
i must be dumb cant catch the s.o.b
can catch most water things but suck on land
thanks


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Water and land trapping are two very different ventures as you have already discovered. The dirt hole set is the most widely used canine set but its not necessarily the best given the situation. First you must determine if there are fox or coyotes in the area and most likely there are. At least coyotes anyways. When canines travel, they like to follow fence lines, drainage ditches, treelines , old dirt roads, etc. Where any of these edges or borders intersect each other is a good place to put in a couple sets.

What methods have you tried already and what were your observations? You can also check out YouTube for making canine sets.


----------



## dtphh55 (Dec 13, 2012)

i have both fox and coyote in my area and timber wolf.
i have tried dirt hole set but no luck and also tried trails set but again no luck
i must be missing something or not setting in the right spot
thank you


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can try using a flat set. I actually prefer the flat set over the dirthole. Also make sure that you aren't walking up to the set everyday to check. Check the set from the farthest distance as possible.


----------

